# Create Water - Does upcasting create additional supplies?



## Stalker0 (Feb 11, 2022)

The spell create water "creates 10 gallons of non-potable water or 1 supply of water".

The upcasting increases the amount by 10 more gallons per level. However, there is no mention about additional supply.


Since supply is a very important thing in LU I wanted to ask, is it intended that upcasting will increase the supplies granted, or is it only the non-potable version that gets upcasted?


----------



## Oofta (Feb 11, 2022)

Not following.  If you cast the spell to create clean water using a 1st level spell slot it creates 10 gallons.  Cast it at 2nd level and you create 20 gallons.  If you make rain, at 1st level it covers a 30 foot cube, at 2nd level a 35 foot cube.


----------



## Stalker0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Removed. Thread has been moved.


----------



## Anselm (Feb 11, 2022)

I think i would rule that it does.
Level 1 Spell = 10 Gallons = 1 Supply.
Level 2 Spell = 20 Gallons = 2 Supply.

Obviously doesn't speak to RAI but in the absence of that verbiage in the upcast language, that's how I'd go.

Edit: Since it evens out with Create Food and Water at lvl 3, and gets worse above that, I think that's a pretty justified interpretation.

See @tetrasodium note below.


----------



## tetrasodium (Feb 11, 2022)

Spoiler: Create Water



Choose one of the following.
Create Water: You fill the target with up to 10 
gallons of *nonpotable* water *or *1 Supply of clean 
water. Alternatively, the water falls as rain that 
extinguishes exposed flames in the area.
Destroy Water: You destroy up to 10 gallons 
of water in the target. Alternatively, you destroy 
fog in the area.
*Cast at Higher Levels. For each slot level above 1st, 
you either create or destroy 10 additional gallons of 
water, or the size of the cube increases by 5 feet.*



The cast at higher levels seems pretty clear that it can create more nonpotable water but not potable water.  Casting at higher levels doesn't give you fresh clean water, it draws a bigger bucket from fukushima reactor one's puddle


----------



## Anselm (Feb 11, 2022)

tetrasodium said:


> Spoiler: Create Water
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right you are, I completely skimmed the nonpotable option there.


----------

